# New Classic Albums post 1995



## tkern (Jan 30, 2014)

Great albums after the grunge era. Thoughts?

Fear Factory- Demanufacture
Dream Theater- Scenes from a Memory
BT- This Binary Universe
Ozzy- Ozzmosis
Bjork- Homogenic
Neutral Milk Hotel- Aeroplane over the sea
Radiohead- OK computer


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2014)

Foo Fighters-Love 'em all, especially the new one Wasting Light
Black Keys-El Camino
Cake-Prolonging the Magic
Coheed and Cambria-The Second Stage Turbine Blade
The Cribs-Mens needs, womens needs, whatever
Cut Copy-In Ghost Colours
The Darkness-Permission to land
Disturbed-The Sickness
System of a Down-Toxicity
Queens of the Stone Age-Songs for the Deaf
Electric Six-Fire
Feist-The Reminder
Fischerspooner-Odyssey
Freestylers-We Rock Hard
Bloc Party-Silent Alarm
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Arcade Fire-The Suburbs
Gorillaz-Demon Days
Hot Chip-Coming on strong
Kasabian-West Ryder Paper Lunatic Asylum
The Killers-Hot Fuss
The White Stripes-Elephant
Modest Mouse-Good news for people who love bad news and We were dead before the ship even sank
Muse-Black Holes and Revelations
N.E.R.D.-In search of.......
The Postal Service-Give Up
The Prodigy-Always outnumbered never outgunned
Silversun Pickups-Carnavas
Starf***er-Miracle Mile
The Subways-Young for Eternity
Tapes & Tapes-The Loon
Wolfmother
Yeah Yeah Yeahs-It's Blitz
The Ziggens-Live:Tickets still available
Pinback-Blue Screen Life
Band of Horses-Infinite Arms
Crystal Method-Legion of Boom


----------



## brianh (Jan 30, 2014)

```

```
Mark Lanegan - Blues Funeral
Old 97s - Fight Songs
Beck - Sea Change


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 30, 2014)

Devildriver: The Fury of Our Maker's Hand


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 30, 2014)

I love Neutral Milk's Aeroplane. Amazing album.

Other than that I would add as possible candidates. 

* Belle & Sebastian's If You're Feeling Sinister
* Andrew Bird's Noble Beast
* Gogol Bordello's Underdog World Strike (I'm obligated to recommend them
* The Magnetic Fields' 69 Love Songs
* The White Stripes' Elephant

Those might be some others.

k.


----------



## brianh (Jan 30, 2014)

The wife loves that Belle and Sebastian album along with Magnetic Fields. Also Black Rebel Motorcycle Club.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 30, 2014)

Madvillain- Madvillainy
Sleep - Dopesmoker
Cannibal Ox - The Cold Vein
The Kills - midnight boom
Electric Wizard - We Live
Quasimoto - The Unseen
Lootpack - Soundpieces Da antidote
Jaylib - Champion Sound
So many more... Do Faith No More re-releases count?


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 30, 2014)

Soul Coughing- El Oso
Spiritualized- Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space
Morphine- the Night
Silver Jews- American Water
Nas-Illmatic
Lucinda Williams-Live at Fillmore East
Balkan Beat Box- Nu Med
This is what I listen to most from post 1995, off the top of my head

And I'm currently trying very hard to get a sold out neutral milk ticket.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 30, 2014)

Duh.
Neko Case- Blacklisted


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 30, 2014)

I counted, there are 7/70+ artists mentioned so far who's name I heard before, of four of them I remember hearing a song. For me, new classic albums after 1995 would be greatest hits compilations from songs that were recorded before 1975. I guess I am old...

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Nas-Illmatic


Released April 1994


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn, close enough

I knew it was around there. I'll sub Aquemini by Outkast then, pretty sure that is later


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Damn, close enough
> 
> I knew it was around there. I'll sub Aquemini by Outkast then, pretty sure that is later


Yep, Southernplayalisticadillacmusic is a bazillion times better, but it's 94 as well. The mid to late 90's is when all the good hip hop died.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 30, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Released April 1994



Did you check alla mine too Chris?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> Did you check alla mine too Chris?


Naw, Illmatic is a great album-one of my alltime faves.........I just knew it was pre 95. I'll go back and cross check everyone's entries when monkies fly outeth of mine buttox.:knife:


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 30, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Yep, Southernplayalisticadillacmusic is a bazillion times better, but it's 94 as well. The mid to late 90's is when all the good hip hop died.



Not true. It's when all the great hip hop became harder to find...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 30, 2014)

I obviously need to get out more because of all listed I only know of Ozzy and The Foo Fighters lol


----------



## daveb (Jan 30, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I counted, there are 1 (If its the same Ozzie) artists mentioned so far who's name I heard before, of zippo of them I remember hearing a song. For me, new classic albums after 1995 would be greatest hits compilations from songs that were recorded before 1975. I guess I am old...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan - I always feel old when the kids start talking music. I've turned into my parents...


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't recognize most of these. Guess I'm in the old fart club.

But Leo Kottke and Mike Gordon's "Clone" deserves to be up there.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 31, 2014)

And another classic--Those Darn Accordians "Clownhead". Gotta love "Hippie with a Banjo."


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Duh.
> Neko Case- Blacklisted



im all about fox confessor beings the flood.

against me!-as the eternal cowboy
interpol-our love to admire
gang starr-moment of truth
blood brothers-young machetes
tragedy-nerve damage


----------



## Stumblinman (Jan 31, 2014)

1996 
Sublime
Tool aenima
2pac all eyes on me
Rage. Evil empire
Sepultura. Roots
Bad brains. Black dots
Butthole surfers. Electriclarryland
The descendents. Everything sucks
Rasputina
Porno for pyros
Bloodhound gang. One fierce beer coaster
Screeching weezil. Bark like a dog
Pogues. Pogue mahone

All the main stream ones for 96. Pogues didn't have the best that year but I got the album from unclaimed baggage so it sticks out to me.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 31, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> I counted, there are 7/70+ artists mentioned so far who's name I heard before, of four of them I remember hearing a song. For me, new classic albums after 1995 would be greatest hits compilations from songs that were recorded before 1975. I guess I am old...
> 
> Stefan



Yup. Me too.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 31, 2014)

labor of love said:


> im all about fox confessor beings the flood.
> 
> against me!-as the eternal cowboy
> interpol-our love to admire
> ...



That Blood Brothers album is SUPERB.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 31, 2014)

I like albums by female vocalists. I imagine you would get laughed at in a pro kitchen if you played them but any album by Patty Griffin or Tift Merritt. Favorite album by PG would be Flaming Red, by TM would be Another Country.
In a totally different vein I am a huge fan of the Velvet Underground and in 2013 they re-issued White Light/White Heat as a 45 anniversary celebration. The second disc has 7 live songs recorded at the Gymnasium in NY 1967. This group is the genesis of grunge so if you like your music heavy and dense this is where it started.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 31, 2014)

The Evens self titled album. Ian MacKaye's (post-Fugazi) duo band. Saw them a while back in DC and I still love that album. 

k.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> The Evens self titled album. Ian MacKaye's (post-Fugazi) duo band. Saw them a while back in DC and I still love that album.
> 
> k.


steve albini originally recorded fugazis in on the kill taker album, but the band decided against using the material and just rerecorded the album. but now the old albini recordings are available, i found them on youtube.


----------



## panda (Jan 31, 2014)

90s was the best generation for music!

off the top of my head in 95

oasis - what's the story morning glory
smashing pumpkins - mellon collie
hootie & the blowfish - cracked rear view


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll just put this here....

[video=youtube;MtGhnqwhIdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtGhnqwhIdI[/video]


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 2, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I'll just put this here....
> 
> [video=youtube;MtGhnqwhIdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtGhnqwhIdI[/video]



There's a horse loose in the hospital!


----------



## tkern (Feb 5, 2014)

Andrew Bird- Weather Systems
Metallica- Load


----------



## erikz (Feb 5, 2014)

The Verve - Urban Hymns

As an album its one of the best for me. Songs fit together very well.

Pearl Jam - Ten (1991... I know... sorry)

Even Flow, Once, Jeremy, Alive, Black... album filled with epic grunge songs.

Anything by Lagwagon or NOFX, like all their stuff without exceptions.


----------



## tkern (Feb 5, 2014)

erikz said:


> The Verve - Urban Hymns
> 
> As an album its one of the best for me. Songs fit together very well.
> 
> ...



Post grunge. Thats the point. All the albums from that time were awesome. Nirvana, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, etc. 
There seems to be this black hole of music from the mid 90's on that a lot of people don't consider great music aside from random conversations like "Oh yeah, I remember that Garbage album; used to listen to it a lot when I was a teenager". I started this thread when I saw someone comment on a Fear Factory album on youtube saying it was a great album when they were a teenager and now that they are 30 it still stands up.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 5, 2014)

Most mainstream bands in the late 90s were too busy mimicking sucessful bands of the early 90s, thats why barely anything stands out from that era. Basically the approach was to borrow eddies/cobains/stone temple pilots voice and sound but to replace thoughtful lyrics with lovey dovy i miss you baby top 40 dribble. And so it goes....


----------



## tkern (Feb 5, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Most mainstream bands in the late 90s were too busy mimicking sucessful bands of the early 90s, thats why barely anything stands out from that era. Basically the approach was to borrow eddies/cobains/stone temple pilots voice and sound but to replace thoughtful lyrics with lovey dovy i miss you baby top 40 dribble. And so it goes....



I agree, thats what I want to get away from. So what are the bands that didn't do that? 30 yrs later when someone looks back and says "That was a great album from the 90's" What is that album?
What musicians really took the step forward to make something amazing?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 5, 2014)

Well im not really into tool, but they've always done theyre own thing regardless of the times/trends. So i think aenima would qualify.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 5, 2014)

Drop kick Murphy's Do or die


----------



## orangehero (Feb 6, 2014)

A Perfect Circle?


----------



## erikz (Feb 6, 2014)

tkern said:


> Post grunge. Thats the point. All the albums from that time were awesome. Nirvana, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, etc.
> There seems to be this black hole of music from the mid 90's on that a lot of people don't consider great music aside from random conversations like "Oh yeah, I remember that Garbage album; used to listen to it a lot when I was a teenager". I started this thread when I saw someone comment on a Fear Factory album on youtube saying it was a great album when they were a teenager and now that they are 30 it still stands up.


You're right...

The Lagwagon, NOFX and Verve albums still stand nonetheless.

I'd also want to add a few albums I listened to a lot in the 90's/early 00's:
Korn - Follow The Leader
Deftones - Around the Fur
Deftones - White Pony
Me First And The Gimme Gimmes (anything)


Going to see the Gimmes later this month in Amsterdam. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 8, 2014)

tkern said:


> I agree, thats what I want to get away from. So what are the bands that didn't do that? 30 yrs later when someone looks back and says "That was a great album from the 90's" What is that album?
> What musicians really took the step forward to make something amazing?



Goo Goo Dolls, Dizzy Up The Girl 1998 I think. Iris, black balloon, slide etc. They are my all time favorite band so I could be bias but they weren't like Nirvana, Pearl Jam or any of the others and are still going strong today.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 8, 2014)

Fugees - The Score
Cold War Kids - Robbers and Cowards
Incubus - Morning View
Jack Johnson - Brushfire Fairytales
John Butler Trio - Sunrise Over Sea
Marcy Playground - Marcy Playground
Mos Def - The New Danger
Raphael Saadiq - The Way I See It
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magik


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> Goo Goo Dolls, Dizzy Up The Girl 1998 I think. Iris, black balloon, slide etc. They are my all time favorite band so I could be bias but they weren't like Nirvana, Pearl Jam or any of the others and are still going strong today.



Goo goo dolls actually preceded pearl jam and nirvana by a few years. Dizzy up the girl was their 6th album.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 8, 2014)

LCD Soundsystem - ST
The Geraldine Fibbers - Butch 
Lost Somewhere Between The Earth and my Home is a better record but came out in 95


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2014)

Aesop

Daylight.

[video=youtube;igUsHrFqegE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igUsHrFqegE[/video]


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 10, 2014)

Blood sugar.... I'm just guessing but. Maybe you lost about 4 years to drugs ? Or maybe it's magic, you know....


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 11, 2014)

Stomach fulla halo kibbles. Nice guess I have to check them out. 

It's crazy how a punk group influenced the rap world so much. Egg raid on mojo


----------



## berko (Feb 11, 2014)

surreal & dj balance - future classic
elzhi - elmatic


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Amity affliction - Youngbloods. Personal classic


----------



## AndyS (Feb 26, 2014)

22-20s - Got it if you want it (amazing underrated band)


----------



## rfwillis (Mar 4, 2014)

Bob Dylan - Time out of Mind.
RL Burnside - Wish I was in Heaven Sitting Down.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree with the RHCP one of the best bands of all time in my opinion


----------

